# Lange oder kurze Hose im Sommer/Vor- und Nachteile



## Black Evil (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo !

Ich frage mich, ob es nicht sinnvoll sein kann, zwar eine dünnere, aber trotzdem eine lange Hose im Sommer zu tragen, die die Muskeln der Waden und die Knie etwas vor dem Auskühlen bewahrt.
Zumindest hab ich immer gern was über den Knien. Und es gibt ja auch speziell die 3/4-langen Hosen. Doch kann man dann nicht gleich besser eine lange Hose nehmen ? Welchen Sinn macht es, wenn nur die Waden frei liegen ?


----------



## polo (2. Mai 2010)

sommerbräune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuffi78 (2. Mai 2010)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob es nicht sinnvoll sein kann, zwar eine dünnere, aber trotzdem eine lange Hose im Sommer zu tragen, die die Muskeln der Waden und die Knie etwas vor dem Auskühlen bewahrt.
> Zumindest hab ich immer gern was über den Knien. Und es gibt ja auch speziell die 3/4-langen Hosen. Doch kann man dann nicht gleich besser eine lange Hose nehmen ? Welchen Sinn macht es, wenn nur die Waden frei liegen ?


 
Wo bis du denn im Sommer unterwegs, dass es dir kalt ist? Im Himmalaja? *lol* Also in Zentraleuropa sind im Sommer eher selten Biker in langen Hosen zu sehen


----------



## polo (2. Mai 2010)

keine ahnung, was deine definition von zentraleuropa ist, aber in den bergen kommt man auch im hochsommer oft genug auf 15-20° temperaturunterschiede unten-oben. dafür gibt's aber beinlinge bzw. überhosen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (2. Mai 2010)

für ne kurze Hose würde sprechen, dass man da besser Schoner drunterziehen kann.


----------



## TomasS (2. Mai 2010)

Servus,

ich fahre im Sommer auch noch oft mit Knielingen.
Auch bei Temperaturen, wo ich in jüngeren Jahren schon lange kurz getragen habe.
Meinen Knie verlangen im Alter einfach mehr komfort !

Aber ich würde mir - für den Sommer - nie eine lange bzw. knielange Hose kaufen!
Ist mir einfach zu unflexibel. Ich ergänze meine kurze Hose lieber mit Knielingen, und ziehe diese dann in den wärmeren Mittagsstunden einfach aus.

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## pillehille (2. Mai 2010)

also ich hab ab 10 grad nur noch kurze hosen an...

ich find es angenehmer nichts über dem knie beim biken zu haben, 
aber das ist natürlich ne absolut persönliche entscheidung.


----------



## Black Evil (3. Mai 2010)

Danke für eure Beteiligung !

Es scheint so, als ob diejenigen, die schonmal ihr Knie spüren durchaus gern längere Hosen tragen. Das deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung. Ich habe dann ein stabileres, geschützteres Gefühl.

Wenn ich an eine 3/4-Hose denke, ist wiederum der Schritt zu einer ganz langen Hose auch nicht mehr so groß. Hingegen überzeugt mich aber auch die Argumentation Beinlinge zu benutzen. Dass macht die Hose tatsächlich schön flexibel bezüglich der Witterung.

Trotzdem halte ich eine 3/4-Hose was ein Auskühlen der Kniee durch den Fahrtwind angeht, bei Problemen und operierten Knieen für die bessere Wahl.


----------



## SchillDie (3. Mai 2010)

Ich finde so eine lange Hose bietet auch anderweitig Schutz. Brombeeren usw.


----------



## Symion (3. Mai 2010)

Wenn ihr im Sommer lange Hosen tragen könnt seid ihr definitiv zu langsam .

So ab 10° nur noch mit kurzer (außer der Wind tobt und es ist nass).


----------



## reysor (4. Mai 2010)

probiers do mit ner zipp-off! bspw. scott entry für 100 eus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (4. Mai 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten !

Also ich fahre jetzt schon seit Jahren enge Hosen, also Tights. Ich finde den Wärmeeffekt zwischen kurzen und langen Tight-Hosen nicht so groß und dass er eher vom Material abhängt.
Dementsprechend entscheide ich bei der Hosenlänge nicht ausschließlich nach Außentemperatur, sondern auch nach meinem Wunsch nach Schutz der Kniee.


----------

